
Game industry vet draws ire from developers for defense of 80-hour workweeks - frostmatthew
http://www.polygon.com/2016/4/18/11452564/would-you-want-to-work-for-this-guy
======
strangecasts
Discussion of the article earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11514717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11514717)

